# Graphics Card Stopped Working?



## KHowe (Jul 14, 2007)

I've purchased an nVidea GeForce 7600GT graphics card about a year ago, and installed it on the Gateway PC I purchased about the same time. The graphics card was recommended to me by a friend, and I couldn't be happier with it for the money I paid. However, I let me Uncle use my computer, just to check his mail then he shut it off, and the monitor was no longer getting a signal from the graphics card. I unplugged the monitor input cable from the nVidea card, and plugged it into the original graphics slot that the computer came with, and everything works fine. I don't believe he did anything, it was just bad luck he was the last one to use it. After my mother used it, same problem. Frustrating that it wasn't me. I finally got it running after taking the cover off and just pushing it in a little more (though it didn't feel loose, so I suppose I didn't really do anything). It worked fine for a day, and again I had no signal! I jiggled the port in the back a bit and somehow that fixed it. Now, it has once again stopped.

I haven't owned the graphics card but a year, and I don't believe it is of a cheap quality that it would suddenly stop working. I've tried installing the latest drivers incase that was the cause, but to no avail. Does anyone know a reason why this would be happening? Thank you very much for the support, and I apologize for the length of the post.


----------



## chup (Jul 7, 2007)

I too had a similar problem, i was running the ATI Radeon x800 pro for a few months then it started doing silly things and shut off. the cause was it wasnt geting enough power from the power suply and a quick switch of cords did the trick. So maybe you could try pluging it in to a different power port?


----------



## KHowe (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm going to try and buy a new cord within the week. I tried both ports on the graphics card and it didn't seem to matter, so it might be the cord or the adapter. Thanks for the help! :wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you upgrade the graphics you generally need to upgrade the psu
your psu has most likely been running at it's limits for the past year and given up the ghost


----------



## chup (Jul 7, 2007)

Dai is probably right, But i think you miss understood what i ment, in the computer there are several little ports coming from the powersuply, that give electricity to all your computer hardware, and if your graphics card is hooked up to one that is not giving you enough power, then when you go in to games it wont have enough power to run it, thats why it would work okay just in windows. thats what i ment by trying a different port, a port from the power suply. 
Im sorry, i didn't go in to any detail of what i ment last post


----------



## KHowe (Jul 14, 2007)

So by PSU you don't mean the cord from the port in the back of the graphics card to the monitor? I'm not very familiar with all the computer hardware, sorry if a stupid question.

The problem went away for a while and just came back again. I'm plugged into the graphics card that came with my Gateway now and that works fine, but when I plug into the nVidea the monitor says "No connection", or something like that.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the lead from the graphics card to the monitor is the graphics lead or cord
the one from the wall socket to the back of the computer is the psu[power supply]lead
see if you can borrow a larger wattage power supply to try in it


----------



## KHowe (Jul 14, 2007)

I tried unplugging the power cord (psu you called it?) from the circuit breaker just straight into the wall, and it didn't change anything. I could try and purchase a new one I suppose, but here's the weird thing that happened today:

I start up the computer and I get no signal to the monitor. The thing is, it was plugged into the Gateway graphics card. By chance, I figure I'll try it into the nVidea, and sure enough it works. I'm really not sure what to do at this point..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check if you have to disable the onboard in the bios when you run a card
some you do others auto disable when a card is put in


----------



## KHowe (Jul 14, 2007)

Someone else mentioned this to me, and I tried but couldn't tell what I was looking for.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look through the bios for onboard video/agp/pci
check your manual
we don't get gateway here so i have never seen one


----------



## KHowe (Jul 14, 2007)

Still can't find anything, only stuff to enable/disable Spread Spectrum for either the PCU, or the PCIE...

It's an AMD Athlon 64 Processer 4000+ if that helps.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i don't have any gateway mauals put your model number in on the gateway site and see if they have it in their downloads


----------

